# Pizza Hut - 2 Vouchers



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2012)

*Pizza Hut Vouchers & Deals for Dine In & Takeaway*

50% Off Food Bill when you spend €30 or moreor
25% Off Food


Valid til 30/04
Read exclusions before use


http://www.voucherpages.ie/pizzahut


----------

